# Soap Base



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Where do you get white and clear soap base? Mother Earth Living has 5 natural soaps w/no lye. Lye has always kept me from making soap. How much for bases?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

The white & clear soap base is generally know as Melt & Pour. Some people love it, and make beautiful soap with it. But this is NOT making soap--it is reforming a base already created.

You can get base at Wholesale Supplies Plus, and it should be available at Michaels, Hobby Lobby, and other craft stores. I'm not sure if JoAnns still carry it.

Here is the link for WSP:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...roupID=1&GroupName=++Bases+-+Melt+&+Pour+Soap


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Repeat after me....._Real Soap is Made with LYE_. Some of the so-called "natural" soap bases are made with lye, but no lye remains after saponification. It's a play on words. A lot of the soap bases (melt & pour) are really synthetic detergents with additives that give it the ability to be melted & formed numerous times.

Do a search for "glycerin soap" (another play on words, but I won't go into it)


----------

